
Dev Bootcamp Is Dead, but It Didn't Fail - geekjock
https://medium.com/@abinoda/dev-bootcamp-is-dead-but-it-didnt-fail-3a4e456899be
======
waysidekoi
DBC has, without a question, changed my life. I'm sad to hear that they will
no longer be able to do the same for others

